# Celotex background build



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Ive made a couple of polystyrene backgrounds but though for my new ackie viv i would try celotex as the people who have used it seem to love it.

Carving out the basic shape


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

And a rough shape for the side









I missed out a stage of the pics im afraid. I wanted a usable ledge so i stuck on some of the long off cuts and held them in place to dry by pinning them with kebab sticks (the giant toothpick kind) after it was dry I cut off the bits that were sticking out and left the rest of the kebab sticks in there to hopefully support the weight of the lizard better 
This was the result after i grouted the cracks where the stuck on ledge met the main body of the back ground and got a bit carried away


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

At present i have carved out the shape a bit more and have a very thin layer of grout all over the back piece . Bear in mind that the bottom 5 inches or so will be under dirt so i didnt want to bother carving loads of detail into it.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Carving out the remaining side


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Grouting it up


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

the dining table has been turned into a work station


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good pal. : victory:


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

That looks great! I've just finished painting the first one. Only another gazillion to go lol


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

More grouting today, no pics though as it really just looks the same. lol.
Dunno if you guys saw the other thread but I started a blog for my ackie story. If you are interested give it a look  it's at www.fizz.blog.com 
: victory:


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi again. Thought i would add to this thread rather than start a new one. 
I have reached a point where the backgroung is painted, stuck in and about to receive another coat of varnish. But have just suddenly come over all paranoid. Lol. 
Can i give you guys a run down ? Let me know if there is anything that i have overlooked with materials / safety. 
The background is celotex. Grouted (basic grout), Painted with acrylic and sealed with polyvine dead flat decoerators varnish. I have stuck it in with aquarium silicone (aqua mate) and grouted the gap between the back and side pieces to make it look better and stop crickets or moisture from getting behind the celotex. I then sealwd the top, bottom and sides of the background with the same aquarium silicone. 
One more coat of polyvine and i think i will be done. 
The paranoia is regarding safety for the little guy who will be inhabiting it in about 2 weeks. Am i right in thinking everything used is safe for him ? Lol
I can and will start from scratch if need be. Thanks in advance


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

It's no good, start again! I'm joking, you're fine. Once it's sealed, if sealed properly then that's all you need to worry about as everything else is sealed in. Your varnish and silicone are safe so you're all good. That being said I think everything you've listed would be fine.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you 
I worry to much, I know but I'd rather be safe than find out later that I should have worried more.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok. All sealed and airing out the silicone smell. Done!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good mate. It's a glass viv? Dimensions? Will it have a glass plinth or is it top access?


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

I am in the process of making a lid to open at the top. It's 4ft x 18 inches. Top access isnt ideal but in the short term will do, I figured this would be better for holding deep moist substrate than a standard viv.
This will be baby ackie's ( still working on a name) home while I work on his adult viv.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Thought id post a pic of the set up. Lights still need to be installed and temps sorted.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

I forgot the branch








I still think it looks a bit bare... I dunno i will give it more consideration after the lighting is sorted.


----------



## Liamwilko (May 20, 2014)

Just caught up with this thread... It won't look bare when that spider plant gets going :lol2:

Your ackie is going to be very lucky with all the effort you are going to and the considerations you are making.

Post pics when you get your new addition. :2thumb:


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Ive moved some things around and stuck the second spider plant in. Baby Ackie is arriving this evening !!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok i have ppsted a new thread qith pics but i am desperate to show him off right now


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow that was some bad typing. Lol was using my phone.


----------

